
Unix as IDE: Files - dave1010uk
http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/unix-as-ide-files/
======
dave1010uk
The introductory post in this series is quite interesting too:
<http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/unix-as-ide-introduction/>

Presumably there will be some more posts in the "Unix as an IDE" series
(<http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/series/unix-as-ide/>)

